

ORM's hidden cost - matan_a
http://n0tw0rthy.wordpress.com/2011/05/28/orms-hidden-cost/

======
Yoric
That's one of the reasons we use a graph database which, by definition, has
costs that can easily be predicted by the graph, i.e. the data structure being
stored.

------
chrisjsmith
I thoroughly agree, after watching ~10 developers with precisely zero
understanding of what they are doing "attempt" to use NHibernate over the last
3 years...

